# Grundsatzdebatte über Links



## dieter_w (23 Oktober 2007)

dvill schrieb:


> Wir leben auch mit Autoknackern und Taschendieben. Da kommt auch nicht jede Woche ein Beitrag.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so einfach vergleichbar.
"Herkömmliche" Delikte wie von dir beschrieben sind "selbsterklärend".

Das Anklicken eines Links ist wiederum ein technischer Vorgang, der erst einmal verstanden werden muss. Ich kann hinter einem anzuklickenden Text wie z.B. "Hier gehts direkt zum Gewinn" einen Hyperlink verstecken, der sonstwo hin geht. Das muss in die Köpfe rein.


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Wembley schrieb:


> Was hat sich geändert?


nun diese [ edit]  werden immer dreister, wie man an diesem personizierten  link von "fabrikeinkauf" gesehen hat, hab am samstag eine mail von _ichwillporno_ bekommen, wo gleich der ganze text mit so einem link versehen war, also ich hab jetzt auch dort ein unfreiwilliges abo, nur weil ich mal einen text aus diesem briefchen kopieren wollte und eben aus diesem grund die mail angeklickt habe - und ich glaube alleneie wegen dem wollen die jetzt an die 500 € :-p


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> und eben aus diesem grund die mail angeklickt habe


Warum man das zum Kopieren anklicken muss leuchtet mir nicht ein.
Wenn man sowas unbedingt machen will, könnte man das auch offline tun.


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Warum man das zum Kopieren anklicken muss leuchtet mir nicht ein.
> Wenn man sowas unbedingt machen will, könnte man das auch offline tun.



was jetzt auch egal ist, ich wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen mit welchen mitteln die versuchen den geneigten user ein abo anzudrehen;

vielleicht hab ich das nächste mal ein lebenslangen vertrag, nur weil ich das wort rc-online irgendwo lese


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

@samspam

Deine Sorglosigkeit ist erschreckend!
Der hier diskutierte Fall "Fabrikeinkauf" ist primitiv gestrickt.
Da dürfte es keine Probleme geben, die unlautere Absicht nachzuweisen.

Was ist aber, wenn es "intelligente" (nicht so leicht durchschaubare) Angebote gibt?

Du solltest dringend Deine "Klick-sofort-an"-Mentalität überdenken.


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

franziska nacheinmal:

ich bin keiner der leichtfertig irgendwelche links anklickt, dazu kenne ich die abzockerszenne zu gut;

ich wollte lediglich sagen, mit welchen dreisten mitteln solche banden versuchen dem user ein ungewolltes abo aufs aug zu drücken und die methoden werden immer krimineller:

musste man früher noch daten eingeben, genügt nun blos ein klick auf einen link (fabrikeinkauf), oder wie im fall von _ichwillpornos_ ein klick an irgendeiner! stelle in der mail


----------



## Dennis (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Leute

Ihr könnt nicht ratten was ich heut bekommen habe was kann das wohl sein?Meine 2te Mahrnung ist da jetzt soll ich auch noch mahrnungsgebühren bezahlen von 6,50€ also insgesamt soll ich jetzt 92,50€ bezahlen.Ich Lach mich weg die bekommen von mir kein einzigen cent.Abwarten was passiert ich soll es bis zum 29.10.07 bezahlen abwarten was dann passiert.:-D:-D:-D

MfG Dennis


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> musste man früher noch daten eingeben, genügt nun blos ein klick auf einen link (fabrikeinkauf), oder wie im fall von _ichwillpornos_ ein klick an irgendeiner! stelle in der mail


Ganz so ist es ja nun nicht. Eine gewisse "Vorleistung" seitens des Users muß schon vorliegen
Entweder die Daten stammen aus früheren Gewinnspielen oder ähnlichem Nonsens, bei denen 
 höchst leichtfertig persönlichste Daten  Abzockern frei Haus geliefert werden oder es geschieht,
  wie auch schon berichtet, dass die Daten in der Eingabemaske bereits während der Eingabe 
abgegriffen werden und nicht erst  beim scheinbaren Abschluss. Beides ist aber eben höchst
 leichtfertig. Hab zig solcher Seiten bereits untersucht und  noch nie von den Knaben 
Post bekommen, schlicht weil ich keine  Daten preisgebe.


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> ein klick an irgendeiner! stelle in der mail



Nicht an "irgendeiner" Stelle, sondern in einem Link!
Erkennt man, wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt.

Da wir gegen die [..] nichts ausrichten können, bleibt nur, den User für die Gefahren in Spam-Mails zu sensibilisieren.

Dein Umgang damit ist nicht weiterzuempfehlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Da wir gegen die [..] nichts ausrichten können, bleibt nur, den User für die Gefahren in Spam-Mails zu sensibilisieren.


Es ist ein absoluter Kardinalfehler Spammails, d.h Mails, bei denen  der Absender unbekannt ist, nicht sofort zu löschen oder besser noch in einem  Spamfilter von vornherein verenden zu lassen. Gerade Gewinnspiele sind übelste Form von Spam, da hierbei Daten für spätere Abzocke gesammelt werden.


Franziska schrieb:


> Nicht an "irgendeiner" Stelle, sondern in einem Link!
> Erkennt man, wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt.


Das klappt  nur, wenn die Daten bereits per vorherigem Gewinnspielspam "einkellert" wurden


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Nicht an "irgendeiner" Stelle, sondern in einem Link!



nein an keinem link! an irgend einer stelle in der email!

diesen schmäh von denen kennst du wohl noch nicht


also franziska glaub mir, um mich musst du dir keine sorgen machen, ich weiss sehr wohl wem ich wann und welche daten gebe;

ich verstehe ja jetzt nicht ganz, warum du unbedingt von mir behaupten möchtest ich sei ein "hilfe was soll ich machen"-user, ich wollte eigentlich nur auf dieses neue problem aufmerksam machen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger;

mein bestreben ist es halt nun, endlich von denen verklagt zu werden (und dabei halte ich mich -im gegensatz von denen - an alle gültigen gesetze)


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



samspam schrieb:


> wo gleich der ganze text mit so einem link versehen war,


Link !!!
Du leidest wohl an maßloser Selbstüberschätzung?


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das klappt  nur, wenn die Daten bereits per vorherigem Gewinnspielspam "einkellert" wurden



das geht auch, wenn du schon mal "kunde" bei denen warst, egal ob bezahlt oder nicht; bei fabrikverkauf haben sie einen namen genommen, den ich mal bei einem ganz anderen produkt angegeben habe;

es geht ihnen hauptsächlich um emailadressen und je mehr sie dazu haben umso besser, deshalb schreiben sie auch in einer bettelmahnung:



> Die Nutzung unseres Dienstes konnte zweifelsfrei Ihrer eMail Adresse
> zugeordnet werden - bitte verzeihen Sie, dass die Namen bzw. die Anrede
> teilweise vertauscht wurden


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Link !!!
> Du leidest wohl an maßloser Selbstüberschätzung?



ich kann dir gerne diese email schicken, abo hab ich sowieso schon


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Hallo Mods,
kann mal jemand diesen Schwachsinn stoppen?
Danke


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Na nu beruhigt euch mal  bisher ist es kein Verstoß gegen die NUB 

macht das doch  per PN aus. Wenn wir aus jedem Thread das nicht
 unbedingt Notwendige rausschneiden, bleibt nicht viel übrig...


----------



## hartmut1943 (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> @samspam
> 
> Deine Sorglosigkeit ist erschreckend!
> Der hier diskutierte Fall "Fabrikeinkauf" ist primitiv gestrickt.
> ...


Keine Angst, den das Urteil des Münchner Amtsgerichtes ist eindeutig und unumstößlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



hartmut1943 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, den das Urteil des Münchner Amtsgerichtes ist eindeutig und unumstößlich.



Keine  AG Entscheidung ist unumstößlich , es ist eine  Einzelentscheidung.  Es ist zwar wenig 
wahrscheinlich, dass überhaupt geklagt wird und  noch weniger, dass die Entscheidung anders ausfallen würde.  

Es aber  als  Freifahrtschein für Sorglosigkeit hinzustellen  ist bodenloser Leichtsinn.


----------



## dieter_w (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Link !!!
> Du leidest wohl an maßloser Selbstüberschätzung?


Mädchen, nun bleib aber mal auf dem Teppich, o.k.?
Schon mal einen Text gesehen, der als Grafikdatei in eine HTML-Mail gesetzt wurde und mit einem Link unterlegt ist?


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*

Egal ob Text, Grafik oder sonstwas.
Link ist Link!


----------



## samspam (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fabrikeinkauf*



Franziska schrieb:


> Egal ob Text, Grafik oder sonstwas.
> Link ist Link!



nur halt leider nicht als link erkennbar, der link ist in dem gesamten text eingebaut;

ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was du willst franziska, nur weil dir diese neue masche nicht bekannt ist - aber egal


ich kann gerne jemanden diese email schicken


----------



## spikey (4 November 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdebatte über Links*

also ich habe dasselbe gehabt wie samspam und muss ihn daher hier mal in schutz nehmen, und die sache mit dem link genauer erläutern, weil das manchen hier offensichtlich nicht ganz klar ist...

also ich habe ebenfalls vor ein paar tagen die mail von ichwillpornos.com erhalten:

----------------------------------------------------------------------


> Hallo [MEIN RICHTIGER NAME],
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme beim letzten Gewinnspiel. Leider hattest du da kein Glück, aber das kann sich ja schnell ändern.
> 
> ...




der punkt ist folgender:
ich wollte den text markieren und kopieren, um ihn hier reinzusetzen.
habe direkt NEBEN das erste wort geklickt, und wollte die maus dann runterziehen, dabei wurde der link geöffnet...
das merkwürdige ist, als ich die maus dann nochmal bisschen über den text hab laufen lassen, gab es dann mal stellen, wo der link-mauszeiger (also die handschuh-hand) kommt, und manchmal nicht...
wenn man dann mit dem link-mauszeiger gedrückt über den text geht, verhält sich die markierung wie bei einer grafik, also man sieht plötztlich einen rechteckigen kasten um den GESAMTEN TEXT...
und natürlich öffnet sich der link !!!!

zu bemerken:
1. die hatten meinen richtigen namen, meine e-mail und meine richtige stadt.
2. in der mail stand nicht, wie bei manchen anderen, etwas wie "bestätigen sie ihre anmeldung mit den folgenden daten..." und dann darunter name, adresse, telefonnummer, etc. ...

sondern "Falls du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach mit diesen für dich individuell erstellten Logindaten an."
und darunter die Logindaten die anscheinend auch funktionieren, weil auf der sich öffnenden seite lautet der browsertitel "Kostenloser Zugang zu heissem Erotik-Content + Gewinnspiel!"
und es begrüßt einen folgender text:


> "Herzlich Willkommen lieber Besucher !
> 
> Wir freuen uns Sie hier in unserem umfangreichen Mitgliederbereich begrüssen zu dürfen und hoffen, dass Sie mit unserem Angebot mehr als nur zufrieden sind. Hier auf dieser Seite finden Sie eine kleine Zusammenstellung unseres Angebotes und um alles genießen zu können, benutzen Sie einfach die Buttons oben und die Navigation links. Sollte einmal etwas wider Erwarten nicht zu Ihrer Zufriedenheit sein oder Sie haben technische Probleme, dann senden Sie bitte eine E-MAIL an unser Support - Team.
> Wir bedanken uns an dieser Stelle für Ihr Vertrauen und wünschen Ihnen jetzt viel Vergnügen mit unserem Angebot."
> ...



ich habe ja kein Registrierungsformular ausgefüllt und abgesendet!
und auch keine Registrierungsbestätigung per E-mail übermittelt bekommen!

was meint ihr dazu ??
also ich werde, irgendwelche bei mir eintreffenden rechnungs-mails ignorieren, und darauf evtl. folgende mahn-mails ebenfalls...



lg spikey


----------



## samspam (10 November 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdebatte über Links*

yep spikey, schön erklärt, wie das nun technisch funktioniert, keine ahnung;

rechnung ist natürlich auch schon eingetroffen, obwohl ich denen gleich mitgeteilt hab, dass ich keine pornos will:


> Wir informieren Sie, dass wir Ihren Widerruf nicht mehr akzeptieren können. Dies weil Sie den IWP-Service bereits aktiv genutzt haben.
> 
> Wenn Sie den Service genutzt haben ist ein Widerruf nicht mehr möglich. Das Abo von IWP fängt dann an zu laufen.
> 
> Dies ist in den AGB’s entsprechend definiert




und genau in diesen agb steht aber auch was von 3 tagen gratis und 14 tagen widerruf und natürlich auch diese allseits bekannt passage:



> # 5.2 HAT ICHWILLPORNOS.COM MIT AUSDRÜCKLICHER ZUSTIMMUNG DES KUNDEN BEREITS
> # VOR ENDE DER WIDERRUFSFRIST MIT DER AUSFÜHRUNG IHRER DIENSTLEISTUNG BEGONNEN
> # ODER HAT DER KUNDE DIE AUSFÜHRUNG DER DIENSTLEISTUNG SELBST VERANLASST,
> # ERLISCHT DAS WIDERRUFSRECHT DES KUNDEN VORZEITIG.



also folgt wahrscheinlich die übliche belästigung und drohung per mail und verklagen werden sie mich wieder nicht :unzufrieden:


----------



## spikey (10 November 2007)

*AW: Grundsatzdebatte über Links*

ja ich habe heute meine rechnungen erhalten 

von 
nachbarschaft24    &  ichwillpornos


----------

